# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  εργαλεια parkside

## haris_216

γεια σε όλους
από παλιά ήμουν της άποψης (μάλλον κληρονομιά από τον πατέρα μου) στα εργαλεία να αγοράζω το καλύτερο που μπορώ. από τα πιο απλά (κατσαβίδια, κλπ) μέχρι τα λιγότερο απλά (πολύμετρα, δράπανα, κλπ). έχοντας βέβαια το μικρόβιο της κατανάλωσης και με δεδομένο ότι παντού βλέπεις πια εργαλεία (και μόνο να τα κοιτάω μου προκαλεί ευφορία), πολλές φορές σφίγγω τα δόντια για να μην μπω στο τρυπάκι να πάρω κάποιο σετ καρυδάκια που μετά από μία χρήση θα πάψει ννα είναι πολύγωνο και θα γίνει...στρογγυλό.
μέχρι τώρα τα έχω καταφέρει καλά νομίζω. βέβαια έκανα κάποιες "παρασπονδίες" στο παρελθόν αγοράζοντας καναδυό ηλεκτρονικά προϊόντα welltech (mp3 player, video transmitter) από το Lidl από τις οποίες όμως έμεινα ΠΟΛΥ ευχαριστημένος. πραγματικά πολύ καλη σχέση ποιότητας/τιμής. το μόνο που τους έλειπε ήταν η γκλαμουριά κάποιου γνωστού ονόματος. 
στα εργαλεία όμως συνεχίζω να είμαι αυστηρός. επειδή όμως υπάρχουν και εργαλεία που τα χρησιμοποιούμε σπάνια, θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία (καλή ή κακή) από τα Parkside του Lidl πάλι. Έβλεπα για παράδειγμα σήμερα ηλεκτρικό γυαλιστικό αυτοκινήτου (δεν ξέρω αν τα λενε έτσι. εννοώ αυτό το περιστρεφόμενο "τριβείο" γυαλίσματος) στα 25 ευρώ. και με δεδομένο ότι θα το χρησιμοποιήσω 1-2 φορές, αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει τον κόπο να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο. από την άλλη πάλι με χαλάει απλά να πετάξω 25 ευρώ αν είναι κάτι το οποίο μετά από μία χρήση θα είναι για πέταμα
γνώμες;;;

----------


## Πέτροs

Διαθέτω τουλάχιστον 10 από τά εργαλεία τήs φίρμαs πού αναφέρειs καί ή άποψη μού είναι ότι έχει πάρα πολύ καλά εργαλεία.

----------


## Alezi

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τα προϊόντα PARKSIDE πάρα πολύ καιρό και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.Παιρνω και εργαλεία που τα χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά αλλά για εργαλεία τα οποία γνωρίζω ότι θα τα χρησιμοποιήσω πολύ λίγες φορές μπορώ να σου πώ οτι περιμένω να έρθουν στα LIDL τα αντίστοιχα PARKSIDE για να τα πάρω.
Ποιοτικά τα βρίσκω πολύ καλά και σε καλή τιμή αλλά μου αρέσει και το design τους.Σιγουρα αν χρειαζόμουν εργαλέιο σαν κι αυτό που κοιτάς (ή αν δεν το χρειαζόμουν αλλά το ήθελα) θα επαιρνα το parkside.

Υ.Γ. Μπήκα κ εγώ στον πειρασμό αλλά άντεξα :Rolleyes:

----------


## Phatt

Parkside εχω αγορασει ενα επαναφορτιζομενο δραπανοκατσαβιδο, ενα ταχυτροχο(dremel) και τον αλοιφαδορο που λες.
Το δραπανοκατσαβιδο και ο αλοιφαδορος δεν εχουν δουλεψει ακομη.Το δραπανοκατσαβιδο μου εκανε εντυπωση που ειχε μπαταριες λιθιου και γι'αυτο το πηρα.Το dremelακι του εχω πιει το αιμα και δουλεψε παρα πολυ καλα για τα λεφτα του.Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι για εργαλεια που δεν τα χρησιμοποιουμε συχνα αξιζει να δωσουμε τα λεφτα αυτα...Θα σου πω το παραδειγμα μου...Εχουμε το θεμα της αλοιφης του αυτοκινητου.Εδω στις Σερρες για μια καλη περιποιηση ζητανε 150ε για να σου το περασουν αλοιφη, ισως και κερι;Δε ξερω.Εδω με 25ε περνεις το εργαλειο, αλλα 10ε σου λεω τις αλοιφες, κανεις το αμαξι μονος σου, εχεις και την ευχαριστηση οτι το προσεξες γιατι ειναι δικο σου.Ποτε θα το ξανακανεις;Μετα απο 3 χρονια;Αντε να το δωσεις και σε κανενα φιλο να εξυπηρετηθει, να δουλεψει σου λεω max 10 φορες μεσα σε 10 χρονια...Συμφαιρει...Και με μια ματια που τον εξετασα φαινεται και καλος σαν κατασκευη...Με την απογοητευση που εχω παρει απο τα bosch pου ριξαν την ποιοτητα τους, και δεν εχω λεφτα για τα HILTI που μου αρεσουν, δεδομενου οτι τα δουλευω λιγο σαν ερασιτεχνης, παιρνω που και που αυτα που ειναι φτηνοτζαμπα...

----------


## haris_216

οκ, με πείσατε :Rolleyes: 
σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την άμεση ανταποόκριση. πάω αύριο να το πάρω. και θα κοιτάω και τα φυλλάδια για τις μελλοντικές αγορές :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

Χάρη όντως τα PARKSIDΕ, είναι τα καλύτερα, απο τα χειρότερα.

----------


## weather1967

> Χάρη όντως τα PARKSIDΕ, είναι τα καλύτερα, απο τα χειρότερα.



 :Lol:  Πολυ μου άρεσε αυτο φιλε Γρηγόρη .
Οντως εχω και εγω εργαλεια Parkside, και για ερασιτεχνικη χρήση τους βγαζω το καπέλλο για τα λεφτα τους .

----------


## nikif

Αγαπητέ Χάρη,

φαίνεται ότι έχεις ήδη αποφασίσει. Δεν είμαι αντίθετος και εγώ. Έχω πάρει από το Lidl σέγα ξύλου και παλμικό τριβείο (τριγωνικό). Έχω κάνει μικρή ως μέτρια χρήση όμως είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τη σχέση κόστους/οφέλους. Ομως προσέχω πότε το Lidl θα φέρει τα αναλώσιμά τους γιατί δεν τα βρίσκεις μετά εύκολα.
 :Smile:

----------


## dextergsxr

ρε παιδια και εγω εχω δει μια σπαθοσεγα και ελεγα να την αγορασω την εχει στο http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20100429.index απο οτι εψαξα στο skroutz ειχαι κατι σπαθοσεγες http://www.skroutz.gr/c/951/seges-sp...B5%CE%B3%CE%B1 περιπου ιδα τιμη αλλα γιλο λιγοτερα watt τωρα δεν ξερω αν αξιζει η parkside η οι αλλες στο skorutz για τον λογο των ανταλακτικων λεπιδων γιαυτο θα ηθελα να ακουσο και εγω τις γνωμες σας και αν καποιοσ μπορουσε να δει στο site του lidl τις λεπιδες που εχει για το συγκεκριμενο και να μου πει αν κυκλοφορουν λεπιδες με τετοια κλιπακια εκτος του lidl και κατι αλλο αν το θελω γιανα κοβω και ξυλα 10χ10cm περιπου κανει η θα τα φτισει γιατι χρειαζεται κανονικη σεγα

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> γεια σε όλους
> από παλιά ήμουν της άποψης (μάλλον κληρονομιά από τον πατέρα μου) στα εργαλεία να αγοράζω το καλύτερο που μπορώ. από τα πιο απλά (κατσαβίδια, κλπ) μέχρι τα λιγότερο απλά (πολύμετρα, δράπανα, κλπ). έχοντας βέβαια το μικρόβιο της κατανάλωσης και με δεδομένο ότι παντού βλέπεις πια εργαλεία (και μόνο να τα κοιτάω μου προκαλεί ευφορία), πολλές φορές σφίγγω τα δόντια για να μην μπω στο τρυπάκι να πάρω κάποιο σετ καρυδάκια που μετά από μία χρήση θα πάψει ννα είναι πολύγωνο και θα γίνει...στρογγυλό.
> μέχρι τώρα τα έχω καταφέρει καλά νομίζω. βέβαια έκανα κάποιες "παρασπονδίες" στο παρελθόν αγοράζοντας καναδυό ηλεκτρονικά προϊόντα welltech (mp3 player, video transmitter) από το Lidl από τις οποίες όμως έμεινα ΠΟΛΥ ευχαριστημένος. πραγματικά πολύ καλη σχέση ποιότητας/τιμής. το μόνο που τους έλειπε ήταν η γκλαμουριά κάποιου γνωστού ονόματος. 
> στα εργαλεία όμως συνεχίζω να είμαι αυστηρός. επειδή όμως υπάρχουν και εργαλεία που τα χρησιμοποιούμε σπάνια, θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία (καλή ή κακή) από τα Parkside του Lidl πάλι. Έβλεπα για παράδειγμα σήμερα ηλεκτρικό γυαλιστικό αυτοκινήτου (δεν ξέρω αν τα λενε έτσι. εννοώ αυτό το περιστρεφόμενο "τριβείο" γυαλίσματος) στα 25 ευρώ. και με δεδομένο ότι θα το χρησιμοποιήσω 1-2 φορές, αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει τον κόπο να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο. από την άλλη πάλι με χαλάει απλά να πετάξω 25 ευρώ αν είναι κάτι το οποίο μετά από μία χρήση θα είναι για πέταμα
> γνώμες;;;



Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά...αν συνοδεύεται από 2ετή εγγύηση καλής λειτουργίας είναι οκ..για προιόντα (πχ σετ καρυδάκια) που απλά τα αγοράζεις για να τα αγοράζεις,στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις κανουν περισσότερη ζημια παρά δουλειά...ένα εργαλείο όμως πχ αλοιφαδόρος των 25€ που είναι ίδιο πράμα σε ποιότητα ισχύ στροφές κλπ με τον επώνυμο αλοιφαδόρο των 200€ δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει ζημια πχ σε βίδα ή στο αντικείμενο που δουλεύεις το πολύ πολύ να σταματήσει να δουλεύει...τέτοια εργαλεία απλής χρήσης έχω αρκετά και είμαι και με το παραπάνω ευχαριστημένος... :Smile:

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

εγω εχω παρει το θερμοπιστολο και κολλητηρι βασης. πραγματικα αξιζουν τα λ7 τους. ασε που εχουν και 3 χρονια εγγυηση οποτε.......

----------


## panosfm

εχω εδω και καιρο ενα μινι δραπανο  parkside για μοντελισμο,   πολυ φτηνο και πολυ καλο ..

----------


## radiomario

το κολλητηρι πραγματι κ σε εμενα βγηκε πολυ καλο ,παντα  βεβαια σε σχεση με τα χρηματα που εδωσα για την αγορα του   :Biggrin:

----------


## maouna

εμενα το κολλητηρι δε με ικανοποιησε.πολυ απλο.αντιθετως το θερμοπιστολο και ενα dremelοειδες κατι αξιζουν...

----------


## KOKAR

και μόνο οτι έχουν 3 χρόνια εγγύηση φτάνει και περισσεύει
άλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε οτι είναι για ερασιτεχνική χρήση και οχι για επαγγελματική
το παράδειγμα το ανάφερε μια χαρά ο phatt


υ.γ
μερικοι κυνδινευετε να γινετε σαν τον ΒΑΤΜΑΝ....για αυτο λοιπον προσχη !

----------


## maouna

> μερικοι κυνδινευετε να γινετε σαν τον ΒΑΤΜΑΝ....για αυτο λοιπον προσχη !



ΒΑΤΜΑΝ .Δηλαδη?

----------


## Phatt

Με την ευκαιρια.Εδω ειναι ενα δραπανο Parkside που αγορασα προσφατα.Το ανοιξα και εβγαλα φωτο καλης αναλυσης για να μπορεσετε να δειτε ολοι πως ειναι απο μεσα.Κατα την γνωμη μου, δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τιποτε απο ενα του εμποριου φιρμας, με το διπλασιο τουλαχιστον κοστος.Τα υλικα του ολα ειναι αξιολογα και τα γραναζια του μεταλλικα.

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (09-02-13)

----------


## mtzag

τα εργαλεια parkside ειναι κινεζικα κακης ποιοτητας αλλα με μερικο ελεγχο πχ ας πουμε εχουνε γειωση αλλα μεχρι εκει.
Ειναι 95% κινεζιες μια 100% κινεζια για παραδειγμα σε κολλητηρι δεν εχει καν γειωση αυτα εχουνε.

Το τρυπανι ποιο πανω φαινετε οτι ειναι ψευτια και το συγκρινω με ενα αντιστοιχο skill 15 χρονων που εχω και πραγματικα ειναι καλης κατασκευης (αν και φτηνο) ...
(πλαστικο τσοκ ρουλεμαν σφηνωτα στο πλαστικο γραναζια μεκαψες κτλπ)

Το dremeloειδες με την μπαταρια που εχουνε ο φορτιστης δεν ειναι καν φορτιστης αλλα ενα απλο γραμικο τροφοδοτικο και βγαζει 18V για να φορτισει 9.6V μπαταρια..
φυσικα η μπαταρια μου εσκασε..
Ενα διδυμο τροπο πηρα χρες και ειχε τζογο στον αξονα με αποτελεσμα να χορευει ο τροχος ενταξει ενα ακονισμα θα το κανει αλλα δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα.
Γενικα αν θελετε ποιοτητα σε μετριο επιπεδο και πανω ξεχαστε τα parkside μονο αν εχετε συμβιβαστει με την ποιοτητα του καλου απο τα χειροτερα παρτε τα.
Δηλαδη ειναι για χρηση 1 φορα στη χαση και στη φεξη και οχι παραπανω.
Ας πουμε πηρα ενα αλφαδι laser και ειτανε το λιγοτερο τραγικο ενα σετ πενσες και ειτανε τραγικες χειροτερες απο αυτες που πουλανε στα ευρωshop.
Φανταστειτε οτι στα χρηματα που δινετε να τα παρετε ποιο πολλα ειναι τα μεταφορικα οι φοροι τους να ερθουνε απο την κινα και το κερδος του lidl παρα η αξια τους.
Αν πατε σε αποθηκες κινεζικων εισαγωγων ξερετε αυτες τις αφορολογητες που εφοδιαζουνε τους πλανοδιους θα βρειτε τα ιδια εργαλεια ποιο κατω απο τη μιση τιμη

----------


## Phatt

Μανο ειναι λαθος να συγκρινεις το δραπανο αυτο με ενα 15ετιας.Συγκρινε το με ενα Bosch πρασινο η με ενα Skill απλη σειρα, συγχρονα.
Στα εργαλεια εκτος απο ορισμενα Powerfix που ειναι εντελως ψευτιες δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.Μαλιστα κατα καιρους εχω παρει και επωνυμα Mannesmann.
Παντα να εχουμε στον νου μας τι συγκρινουμε με τι...

----------


## passer07

απο το dremeλοιδές με την μπαταρία  δεν είχα πρόβλημα , μάλιστα είχα πάρει και την κασετίνα με τα τριπανάκια γυαλόχαρτα κτλπ και κάθετε (η ποιότητα μέτρια απλά για την περιστασιακή χρήση που κάνω είναι αρκετη), ετσι και αλλιώς το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει καμία 20 σαρια φορές  (δεν το δουλεύω συνέχεια ) όλη η χρήση έχει γίνει για λύανση κόψιμο βιδών η λεπτής λαμαρίνας   .επίσης το πιστόλι θερμού αέρα  καλά κρατάει (κανένα παράπονο )

Μαπα βγήκε πανηγυρικά ο ανιχνευτής μετάλλων καλωδίων (το πείρα ενδεικτικά μπας και βοηθήσει τον πατέρα μου αλλα δεν βλέπω να μετράει σωστά ) και ενα πρόβλημα με το ηλεκτρικό συρραπτικό που έγινε φονικό όπλο , χάλασε το συρματάκι ασφαλειας και αν πατήσεις στον αέρα  πετάει το καρφί- συρραπτικό   
,

ψάχνω   για παχύμετρο αυτόν τον καιρό  είδα το ψηφ. του Lidl

 Απο την μια λέω είναι ψηφιακό καλύτερα , αυτό απο την άλλη βλέπω αναλογικά στην ίδια τιμή (κινέζικα αναλογικά) ματια έχω  :Rolleyes: , 
χρήματα  πάνω απο 15Ε δύσκολα  να δώσω (ανεργία-φοιτητής  ) επίσης σκέφτηκα αν βρω την απόδειξη απο τον ανιχνευτή   να το πάω πίσω και να πάρω το παχύμετρο 
εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## plouf

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι κρινεται μερικα πραγματα με βαση το "τι νομιζετε" ..

λέτε για τους φορτιστές οτι ειναι απλοί χωρίς έλενχο, τα Black&Decker που έχουν περάσει απο τα χέρια μου όλα έχουν απλό φορτιστη... το ίδιο και η ξυριστικλή μηχανή Philips κτλ
 και γενικά στα εργαλεία NiMH- NiCD κατεξοχήν έτσι έιναι


η προσωπική μου γνώμη ειναι να μην παίρνω μπαταρίας εργαλεία, η άμα παρω να ειναι lithiou Και μονο, και αυτο ανεξαρτήτου μαρκας, γιατι αναποφευκτα η μπαταρία θα σε αφήσει στη μέση μιας δουλειας, θα ξεχάσεις να τη φορτίσεις, και σε μερικα΄χρόναι θέλει αντικατασταση (κοστος)

----------


## maouna

αν βρεις την αποδειξη εντος 15 ημερων νομιζω πηγαινε το αν δε το χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## passer07

> αν βρεις την αποδειξη εντος 15 ημερων νομιζω πηγαινε το αν δε το χρειαζεσαι.




αν θυμάμαι καλά όσο έχει εγγύηση μπορώ να το πάω πίσω κ επειδή δεν κάνουν αλλαγές συνήθως δίνουν τα χρήματα ωσότου τσοντάρω και περνώ το παχύμερο  ) σε αυτό δεν κολλάω τόσο , εκει που κολλάω είναι  αν τελικά  είναι καλύτερο ένα αναλογικό (έστω και τις κινεζιές που βρίσκω)    απο θέμα  κλίμακας   παίζει πχ να είναι λάθος ? η πληρώνουμε υλικό κατασκευής?

----------


## DLS 33

Αν χρειαζεσαι εργαλειο, να παρεις κατι σαν αυτο που εχω.... 
P2090094.jpgP2090099.jpg

δες και εδω
http://www.indiamart.com/sai-traders.../products.html

----------


## passer07

> Αν χρειαζεσαι εργαλειο, να παρεις κατι σαν αυτο που εχω.... 
> P2090094.jpgP2090099.jpg
> 
> δες και εδω
> http://www.indiamart.com/sai-traders.../products.html



σε ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογρ. το θέμα είναι απο οτι βλέπω τα "καλά" ξεκινάνε απο 30+  (κ χρήματα δεν υπαρχουν ) , οτι ποιο φτηνό βρίσκω είναι κινέζικο κ φοβάμαι μην τα παίξει (ο μηχανισμός), για αυτό είπα για το ψηφιακό ή απλό με κλίμακα , πάντως αν κατάλαβα στην ουσία είναι το απλό απλά με αλλη κλίμακα

----------


## Phatt

Εγω εχω δυο παχυμετρα απο το Lidl και τα 2 ηλεκτρονικα.Το ενα ειναι διαφορετικο απο το αλλο.Το παλιο που ειχα παρει, ακομη και σβηστο μετραει οποτε οταν το αναψεις εχει παντα την σωστη μετρηση.Το αλλο, δεν μετραει σβηστο και θυμαται την προηγουμενη μετρηση με αποτελεσμα οποτε το ανοιγεις συνηθως να χρειαζεται μηδενισμο.Και τα 2 μετρανε πολυ καλα.Το παχυμετρο με το ρολοϊ που μας δειχνει ο Δημητρης ειναι οτι καλυτερο κυκλοφορει, και υπαρχουν πολλες μαρκες.Εαν βρεις ενα γιαπωνεζικο οπως το συγκεκριμενο, η ενα γερμανικο η ελβετικο, ειναι τα καλυτερα.Προσωπικα εφ'οσον δεν εργαζομαι σε μηχανουργειο η σε ρεκτιφιε τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι μια χαρα, βρισκουν μεχρι το δευτερο δεκαδικο του χιλιοστου με καλη ακριβεια.

----------


## teo_GR

να πω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου. είναι από μέτρια και κάτω. κάποια από αυτά όχι μόνο δεν αντέχουν στο χρόνο αλλά δεν κάνουν καν τη δουλειά τους. όσο για το κολλητήρι με βάση που έχουν φέρει μια δυο φορές ει ναι πάρα πολύ καλό αν πετάξεις το κολλητήρι και κρατήσεις τη βάση, αφού μόνο αυτή αξίζει. βαιβεα αν κάποιος πάρει το δραπανο που έδειξε ο Παναγιώτης και κάνει δυο τρύπες το μήνα σε κάνα νοβοπαν και καμιά τρύπα σε λαμαρίνα 0,8 για τίποτα ποτενσιόμετρα τότε μάλλον θα του αντέξει χρόνια και μετά θα δηλώνει ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## DLS 33

δες και εδω , εχει μερικα πιο φτηνα

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Business-Ind...=dial+calipers

----------


## 744

Η άποψή μου, φθηνό και καλό δεν γίνεται.

Αντιθέτως *καλό για τα λεφτά του*, μπορεί να γίνει.

Τέλος για τα Parkside, τί να πω. Το εργαλείο για γυάλισμα χρώματος αυτοκινήτου, απλά είναι πολύ βαρύ λόγω μπαταριών και μάλλον κάτω του μετρίου στην απόδοση.

Το λιθίου επαναφορτιζόμενο κατσαβίδι, πολύ αδύναμο. Είναι γενικά εμφανίσιμα, αλλά ως εκεί.

Από την άλλη, άσχετο με τα εργαλεία, το Lidl είχε φέρει λάμπες LED σε διάφορες βάσεις. Τιμή στα 7 ευρώ και τέλεια φωτεινή απόδοση και χρώμα. ¨οτι καλύτερο πήρα από LED. Την επόμενη φορά μην τις αφήσετε.

----------


## spiros1212

Τα χρισιμοπιο πολυ καιρο και ειμαι πολυ εφχαριστιμενος τα εχς δει και σε πολους επαγκελματιες και εκινι λενε καλα λογια..παρτο με κλιστα ματια..!!

----------


## leosedf

Εξαρτάται από το τι έχεις δει σε επαγγελματίες στο σπίτι π.χ. έχω επαναφορτιζόμενο δραπανοκατσάβιδο black & decker, σαβούρα κοινώς αλλά παίζει μια χαρά.
Στη δουλειά τα επαναφορτιζόμενα είναι των 450 ευρώ makita και στα ηλεκτρικά πάλι το ίδιο... και πάλι φθηνά θεωρούνται.

Οπότε αν ο επαγγελματίας που είδες άνοιγε μια τρυπίτσα σε κανένα ξύλο κλπ εντάξει, λογικό να παίζουν καλά.

----------


## mtzag

παχυμετρο εχω παρει και του lidl και απο το ebay ενα τετοιο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150MM-Electr...item35c0f3c404

Του ebay ειναι καλυτερο θα ελεγα και ποιο φτηνο απο του lidl (εξαλου και του lidl κινεζια ειναι) .
Απλα στο ebay κυκλοφορει αυτο με θηκη και χωρις θηκη με τη θηκη κανει +1$ αν παρεις χωρις θηκη πες να στο συσκευασει καλα
γιατι θα σπασει .Εμενα εσπασε στη μεταφορα αλλα μου βγηκε σε καλο γιατι μου εκανε refund και το κτρατησα κιολας και παιζει οκ
αφου ειχε σπασει μονο το εξωτερικο της οθονης και οχι η ιδια η οθονη.

Γενικα αξιζει αυτο το παχυμετρο αλλα ειναι μονο για χρηση εντος σπιτιου δεν κανει για εξωτερικη χρηση και χτυπηματα.

Τα κορυφαια παχυμετρα ειναι τα ιαπωνικα mitutoyo.

Γνωμη μου χτυπα αυτο στο ebay με την θηκη σε 1 εβδομαδα που θα εμφανιστουνε οι κινεζοι για εχουνε πρωτοχρονια τωρα και δεν εχει πολλες επιλογες

----------

